# rdta/rda phathom..



## AeonAIR (7/2/18)

quick question.. hope it's not dumb one, but i'll just go for it. Do rda and rdta tank consume same amount of juice? Or just depend on how much you vape really?? Or rdta more cause you fill a tank...but then again you don't have to fill it full..or is it just not relevant ?


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (7/2/18)

Depends on which atty you're using... bigger airflow tanks drink a hell of a lot more juice in my experience... my ammit 22 rta could easily go through 6 ml in an hour where as my serpent rdta 4ml would last an entire day at the same wattage ..

So yeah I'd say depends on your tank and airflow...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (7/2/18)

and the coil 
take it like this 
more smoke more juice used to make it 
at least that is what i think

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

